# Adding more bees to a warre hive



## asd (Jun 10, 2015)

Or maybe just shake brood frames in front of the hive?? I have many queens so that's not a problem for me.


----------



## asd (Jun 10, 2015)

So nobody did this with a warre?


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

The best thing to do is give them some capped brood ready to hatch. The problem with adding live bees is that they won't know the queen and might kill her, especially with a weak hive. The other option you have is swapping the hive location and letting the field workers populate the hive.


----------



## asd (Jun 10, 2015)

I know. I could cut some deep frames(I hate that). I think I'll risk by shaking some bees in front. It's a blue queen and if she gets killed I'll replace her with a white one. Moving the hive is certainly not an option as it is very different in looks and has completely different entrance.


----------

